# VK New Arrival - Tesiyi 18650 2600MAH 40A



## Gizmo (28/9/15)

The day has finally arrived. The first battery produced especially for vaping - The TESIYI T18650! Made by the professionals exclusively for the professional Vapers, this battery can be charged even 500 times! Safe, powerful and environmentally friendly TESIYI T18650 is made of harmless raw materials and with its 40A discharging current, it is 10 times better than normal 2600mAh batteries. TESIYI T18650 went through the CE, RoHS and FCC certifications. Manufactured under very strict quality controls.

Check out our Tesiyi T18650 40A battery | Venting test |

*Tesiyi-T18650 battery Specification:*


Type: T18650 (High drain imr battery)
Capacity: 2600mah 9.6WH
Voltage: 3.7V
Quick Charge Current: 2.6A 2600mA (1.0C5rate) 1C (1A current recommended)
Quick Discharge Current: 13000mA (5.0C5rate) 5C
Max Discharge Current: 30000mA 30A
Pulse Discharge Current: 40000mA 40A
Initial Impedance Max: 15mΩ


----------



## Gizmo (28/9/15)

Purchase link

http://www.vapeking.co.za/tesiyi-18650-2600mah-40a.html


----------



## Gizmo (28/9/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (28/9/15)

Who manufactures these batteries?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Who manufactures these batteries?


 
It is a subsidiary of Kangertech


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/9/15)

http://tesiyi.com/


----------



## zadiac (28/9/15)

I'm sorry if I'm a bit sceptical, but this battery company pops up suddenly and very quickly they manufacture a battery that the other companies that have spent millions on research could not do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/9/15)

zadiac said:


> I'm sorry if I'm a bit sceptical, but this battery company pops up suddenly and very quickly they manufacture a battery that the other companies that have spent millions on research could not do.


Its probably a rebrand of one of the big 4 manufacturers. If you read carefully its 40amp pulse discharge and 30amp continuous. Thats kind of normal nothing to write home about.


----------



## Gizmo (28/9/15)

zadiac said:


> I'm sorry if I'm a bit sceptical, but this battery company pops up suddenly and very quickly they manufacture a battery that the other companies that have spent millions on research could not do.





zadiac said:


> I'm sorry if I'm a bit sceptical, but this battery company pops up suddenly and very quickly they manufacture a battery that the other companies that have spent millions on research could not do.



Well just to show my faith in this battery. I am willing to send a free sample to someone who knows how to test batteries and do a report.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (28/9/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Its probably a rebrand of one of the big 4 manufacturers. If you read carefully its 40amp pulse discharge and 30amp continuous. Thats kind of normal nothing to write home about.



There is no such thing as an 18650 battery with more than a continuous amp draw of 30 amps...period...there's also no such thing as a 5000 mah 18650 either...All those advertisement are bullshit.

The best 20 amp out right now are Samsung 25R's, Efest 2800/2900
The next best 20amp seems to be the LG HE2
The best 30 amp are sony VTC3 or 4's and now this Tesiyi 2600

So really there arent that many. VTC4 MAH are not close to this so it is the best there is at this point. My 2cents


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/9/15)

VTC 5 is 2600mah 30 Amp continuous.

Anyway, they doing the same thing efest is guilty of advertising 40amps but in reality its a 30amp continuous cell and the pulse rating is 40amp. I'm sure the samsung has quite a high pulse discharge rating. The VTC5 was tested to 60amps on pulse discharge.


----------



## Gizmo (28/9/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> VTC 5 is 2600mah 30 Amp continuous.
> 
> Anyway, they doing the same thing efest is guilty of advertising 40amps but in reality its a 30amp continuous cell and the pulse rating is 40amp. I'm sure the samsung has quite a high pulse discharge rating. The VTC5 was tested to 60amps on pulse discharge.



They all do.. Same with cars, and many other things. They market the best case scenario first.. The full specs are not hidden however.


----------



## Gizmo (28/9/15)

Also one final thing. To get Authentic VTC4/5 is a massive coin toss.

Straight from sony.


Our VP of Sales spent a lot of time and energy trying to find someone at Sony that could tell us the status of the US18650 VTC4 and VTC5 batteries.
He was successful, but the news is bad. Here is the copyrighted response:

Thank you for your inquiry. 

The 18650(VTC) type batteries are no longer manufactured by Sony. 

This product was never intended for individual, public sale and are not eligible for warranty or engineering support. It was only available to OEM makers of specific devices. 

The specifications and markings on the battery may vary depending upon the OEM’s requirements. Therefore, it is difficult to determine the true manufacturer or authenticity of the batteries without physical inspection and manufacturing code research. 

This type of battery seems to be widely available on the internet market through non-authorized resellers. Therefore, Sony is not liable for the performance or use of this type battery for non-intended purposes. Such applications should be done at the user’s own risk. Furthermore, any battery of this type claimed to be Sony brand may be older stock. We apologize that we cannot offer further assistance with this matter. Sincerely, Sony


8th September 2015

http://www.powerstream.com/sony-vtc-availability-letter.htm


----------



## Andre (28/9/15)

From first sight these sound very good for those who needs ample Amps. Sure we shall soon get some testing results on the international forums. Pity many vendors do not show the Continuous Discharge Rating, which is the important rating for vapers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/9/15)

Andre said:


> From first sight these sound very good for those who needs ample Amps. Sure we shall soon get some testing results on the international forums. Pity many vendors do not show the Continuous Discharge Rating, which is the important rating for vapers.



@Andre, would you like a free sample to test?


----------



## Andre (28/9/15)

Gizmo said:


> @Andre, would you like a free sample to test?


Thanks for the offer @Gizmo, but I do not have the foggiest on how to test a battery. I leave that to the experts.


----------



## Coco (28/9/15)

Will refrain until it shows up in Mooch's list...

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/

We all know these are typically seriously overrated. The big 4 makes them, the rest re-wraps. Such a thing doesn't exist.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (28/9/15)

If I had the know-how, I would glad test one, but I can only test as a user alas


----------



## zadiac (29/9/15)

Will also wait for Mooch's test


----------



## tesiyi (20/10/15)

zadiac said:


> Who manufactures these batteries?


Manufacture by TESIYI


----------



## tesiyi (20/10/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> It is a subsidiary of Kangertech


Nope, it is not subsidiary of kangertech. kangertech just OEM our TESIYI 35A 2800mAh's Battery. we are NOT Kangertech's branches. by the way, i'm TESIYI'S manager.


----------



## tesiyi (20/10/15)

zadiac said:


> Will also wait for Mooch's test


we will send him some samples to have a test reviews soon. you can visit freek vaper's reviews.


----------



## Andre (20/10/15)

tesiyi said:


> Nope, it is not subsidiary of kangertech. kangertech just OEM our TESIYI 35A 2800mAh's Battery. we are NOT Kangertech's branches. by the way, i'm TESIYI'S manager.


Most welcome to the forum. Glad you took the time to visit.

Please, what is the continuous discharge rating of your 40A batteries? Are there any independent tests of these batteries online? Are these rewrapped batteries?


----------



## tesiyi (20/10/15)

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. Glad you took the time to visit.
> 
> Please, what is the continuous discharge rating of your 40A batteries? Are there any independent tests of these batteries online? Are these rewrapped batteries?


It's glad to hearing your voice. our TESIYI 40A T18650 battey can be continuous in 40A for 10 seconds, we did test. if you don't believe, you can buy 2 form http://www.vapeking.co.za/tesiyi-18650-2600mah-40a.html to have a test by yourself. the freekvapers test reviews
( ) is independent. thesr batteries are NOT rewrapped. manufacture by ourself.


----------



## zadiac (20/10/15)

mmmm......there's a little warning voice in my head....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Coco (20/10/15)

tesiyi said:


> we will send him some samples to have a test reviews soon. you can visit freek vaper's reviews.



Only interested in Mooch's test and will only spend money after the fact. There are reasons for this -

1. He has the biggest database of tests by now across vendors
2. He has a standardised test and process
3. He currently is the de-facto battery test source in the intl. community

I appreciate wanting to get your stuff out there, but trying to coax normal users into "testing" is not quite appropriate.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (20/10/15)

Coco said:


> Only interested in Mooch's test and will only spend money after the fact. There are reasons for this -
> 
> 1. He has the biggest database of tests by now across vendors
> 2. He has a standardised test and process
> ...


Link to his site, please.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/10/15)

Andre said:


> Link to his site, please.



Here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## tesiyi (22/10/15)

Gizmo said:


> Well just to show my faith in this battery. I am willing to send a free sample to someone who knows how to test batteries and do a report.


Freek vapers have did this battery reviews on youtube. test tesiyi 40A VS Sony VTC4. TESIYI 40A complete victory.You can view this video.


----------



## tesiyi (22/10/15)

Coco said:


> Only interested in Mooch's test and will only spend money after the fact. There are reasons for this -
> 
> 1. He has the biggest database of tests by now across vendors
> 2. He has a standardised test and process
> ...


Thank you for your attention, we have contacted Mooch(John Muchow) now, we will send our battery to him to have a test.by the way,we did not trying to coax "freekvapers" to testing our battery. we also did not demanding him to do this.Voluntary by himself.hope you know.


----------



## Coco (22/10/15)

tesiyi said:


> Thank you for your attention, we have contacted Mooch(John Muchow) now, we will send our battery to him to have a test.by the way,we did not trying to coax "freekvapers" to testing our battery. we also did not demanding him to do this.Voluntary by himself.hope you know.



Brilliant, best of luck and I for one look forward to seeing comparative results.

Please don't take my skepticism as wanting to see you fail, I want to see a new guy rip up the scene. The issue is just that there are a lot of new guys promising impossible feats and us as unsuspecting consumers pay the price. This is the one area when some caution helps a great deal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## tesiyi (22/10/15)

Coco said:


> Brilliant, best of luck and I for one look forward to seeing comparative results.
> 
> Please don't take my skepticism as wanting to see you fail, I want to see a new guy rip up the scene. The issue is just that there are a lot of new guys promising impossible feats and us as unsuspecting consumers pay the price. This is the one area when some caution helps a great deal.


Thanks,our TESIYI 40A battery have been sold in *South Africa* now,our official Certification Authorizer are @*Vaperite South Africa** and @**Gizmo.*


----------



## zadiac (22/10/15)

If they weren't R200 a pop, I would've tried it, but I'm sceptical and don't want to risk R400 as I only use dual battery devices.

@Gizmo , will you have them at a lower price at the vape meet?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/10/15)

Did Mooch ever test the Tesiyi?


----------



## Coco (27/10/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Did Mooch ever test the Tesiyi?



Nothing yet from his side in terms of results. (He may not have received them yet, they may be in the queue, etc.)


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/10/15)

Thanks. Very interested to see the results


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/15)

BACK IN STOCK!!!


----------



## Andre (17/12/15)

Mooch has now tested the Tesiyi at 25A CDR (40A claimed).

Even so, this is then the best battery at that high a mAH (2600). 

Now we only need stock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## tesiyi (17/12/15)

I'm the manager of tesiyi. any question, please ask me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/12/15)

Andre said:


> Mooch has now tested the Tesiyi at 25A CDR (40A claimed).
> 
> Even so, this is then the best battery at that high a mAH (2600).
> 
> Now we only need stock!



Mooch mentioned that it could be labelled a 25/40 cos he got 25A continous and more than 40A pulses out of it.
Those FreekVapers side by side load tests with the Tesiyi, LG and Sony VTC4 were eye opening, Id say that the Tesiyi's are highly unlikely to be rewrapped sony or lg cells, based on the Tesiyi's outlasting the other 2 makes.

So its going to be my cell of choice for a dual series mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/12/15)

Results are exactly as I expected from the tests we have done..


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/12/15)

Andre said:


> Mooch has now tested the Tesiyi at 25A CDR (40A claimed).
> 
> Even so, this is then the best battery at that high a mAH (2600).
> 
> Now we only need stock!



Stock is in customs, should be in by tomorrow hopefully

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/12/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Stock is in customs, should be in by tomorrow hopefully


Thanks, I see a few in my battery drawer. If only you would switch couriers.


----------

